# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Powdered Peanut Butter

## hunter63

Powdered Peanut Butter

Not sure how I feel about this.....?...LOL

https://jet.com/product/detail/30c5c...a:dynp:na:bnr:[%25creativeName%25]:cpm:1x1:na

----------


## randyt

my kids use the heck out of powdered peanut butter. I like good old fashioned peanut butter, the kind that needs stirring about every time it's used.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah....ditto....have some on my muffin before going the gym....
But powdered?

----------


## natertot

I have had the powdered before. It is pretty good. I like mixing it in apple cinnamon oatmeal when camping. Pretty good stuff.

----------


## hunter63

So, you are saying it "Nate an the Nots" approved?

----------


## hayshaker

powderd peanut butter is awesome i cook with it alot.
great for camping or to in your bob/ghb. just add water, i give it 2thumbs up

----------


## crashdive123

I have used the PB2 peanut butter and the chocolate version.  They are pretty good, but good ole Jiff tastes much better.

----------


## Old GI

Shelf life?

----------


## kyratshooter

I am seriously behind the times, I never heard of this stuff!

Where do you purchase it?

----------


## hunter63

> I am seriously behind the times, I never heard of this stuff!
> 
> Where do you purchase it?


I hadn't heard of it either.....Neither has DW....and she knows everything (maybe a bad choice of words?)
Asked her to look for it at our super market.....?

----------


## crashdive123

> I am seriously behind the times, I never heard of this stuff!
> 
> Where do you purchase it?





> I hadn't heard of it either.....Neither has DW....and she knows everything (maybe a bad choice of words?)
> Asked her to look for it at our super market.....?


I've seen it in all of the grocery stores I shop in (Publix, Walmart, Commissary)

----------


## Rick

I had a jar of powdered peanut butter once. I found it in the back of the pantry. Turns out it was about ten years old. Didn't start out that way. Didn't start out that color either.

----------


## randyt

nothing worse than a reeces peanut butter cup that is all dried out

----------


## hunter63

.....from the pocket of your hunting coat...from 2 or 3 years ago........LOL

----------


## nell67

I use powdered peanut butter! While I will agree it is not as good as a jar of Jif, it is edible and light weight. I carry it in my go bag because it is so lightweight. I also like to add it to smoothies and shakes for a little added protein.

----------


## crashdive123

The biggest pluses for the powdered peanut butter IMO are shelf life, ease of use, very low fat content, high in protein to calorie ratio.

----------


## pete lynch

My local grocery store (Redner's) has Jif brand PB powder in a resealable pouch. $4.98

LINK

I think the Walmart item in the link is in a smaller bag, to make you think it's less expensive. :Glare:

----------


## natertot

Kroger, Wal Mart, REI, and Bass Pro used to carry it. Of course there is always online options. Add water to it and dipping banana chips in it is awesome for hiking.

----------


## hunter63

> My local grocery store (Redner's) has Jif brand PB powder in a resealable pouch. $4.98
> 
> LINK
> 
> I think the Walmart item in the link is in a smaller bag, to make you think it's less expensive.


Momma went shopping today and came home with pouch of Jiff....so I guess we will see......said she had to look for it....LOL( That means I got told about it)

----------


## oldsoldier

> Shelf life?


I've got half a dozen #10 cans in storage 25-30 year shelf life.

----------


## Rick

Well, yeah, the cans last that long but what about what's inside?

----------


## oldsoldier

> I am seriously behind the times, I never heard of this stuff!
> 
> Where do you purchase it?


 Bought mine from amazon.com If I'm correct It's around $12 for a #10 can of anguson (sp?) farms.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Well, yeah, the cans last that long but what about what's inside?



Being powdered  I would think it would be fine. I know it's good after 10 years.

----------


## kyratshooter

I found it at the Kroger this morning while shopping.

Kroger brand as well as Jiff for about the same price.  

Shelf life was only one year in the commercial jars and pouches.  That is no better than regular PB.

I did not buy any due to not being  big PB eater.  No real need for it unless the shelf life is increased.

----------


## hunter63

Well, She bought it....So I gonna try it.

----------


## Orbean

I tried peanut butter &co. dehydrated vanilla peanut, did not like it, maybe because it had not fat in it. I will stick to regular in the jar.

----------


## Rick

Vanilla peanut butter?!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Orbean

> Vanilla peanut butter?!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



I believe it was not the vanilla flavor that made it bad, but the lack of fat. Peanut butter & co. makes an excellent line of flavored peanut butters, my favorite being the white chocolate.https://ilovepeanutbutter.com

----------


## Rick

But, but, but, peanut butter IS a flavor......

----------


## hunter63

I like my peanut butter straight!....

----------


## crashdive123

> I like my peanut butter straight!....


I go both ways.





chunky or creamy

----------


## natertot

> I go both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chunky or creamy


(this is a PG forum.... this is a PG forum.... this IS A PG FORUM!!!)

Crash, you make it difficult sometimes.....  :Pinch:

----------


## hunter63

Been biting my knuckle all afternoon......Not gonna do it....not gonna do it....

----------


## Rick

I thought Crash handled it with aplumb....or a pear.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, you guys are just having fun, or like in the Flintstones theme song.....a gay old time.

----------

